# HID lights



## PatrickNYM (Mar 20, 2010)

Where is a good spot to get HID lights?


I have an 06 sentra 1.8


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

Ebay would probably be your best bet. They can range in price from around $50 to $200 so do some googling and see what's best for you budget and quality wise. Make sure you get a KIT that was made for your car - specifically the bulb type which I think is H13 if it's for the headlight so it should be a simple plug and play solution.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

not only that, but make sure before you spend that much money, that aside from the looks, they're not going to be as effective as you think because your stock reflectors aren't made for HID's.


----------



## PatrickNYM (Mar 20, 2010)

chimmike said:


> not only that, but make sure before you spend that much money, that aside from the looks, they're not going to be as effective as you think because your stock reflectors aren't made for HID's.



where would I get the right reflectors?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

you can't dude. The headlight housing itself is the reflector. Your sentra just wasn't made for HID's.


----------



## rexracer (Mar 21, 2010)

They should still look fine. If you get a good kit with ballasts that have a warranty then you'll do good. It won't be cheap for a legit kit but it'll be worth it. Some of those cheap kits will short out easily or just burn themselves out.


----------



## PatrickNYM (Mar 20, 2010)

can anyone link me to a good hid kit? the one i found is from this site..HID Lights HID Kits Xenon Headlights Kit HID Headlight Kits HID Conversion Light


----------



## PatrickNYM (Mar 20, 2010)

another question....what do i do about my foglights?


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

PatrickNYM said:


> another question....what do i do about my foglights?


If you have factory foglights, it's the same concept as the headlights.


----------



## 240pusher (Jul 13, 2010)

PatrickNYM said:


> Where is a good spot to get hid light kits?
> 
> 
> I have an 06 sentra 1.8


I would say ebay, just need to find a good seller with a nice feedback.


----------

